# Anyone Tech minded



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Please can anyone help/suggest ideas where I'm going wrong?

I've got my CV which I can open in word, it does say compatibility mode when I do if that makes a difference.  I'm trying to email it to people but they don't seem to be able open them why I've just had one company come back to me saying they can't open it and I really need to be able to email it to places. Where am I going wrong? I have Microsoft Office Word 2007 is that wrong??
Starting to stress me out as really need to find a job


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

C we have the same problem a work as some pc's have 2003 & others 2007. You could try saving it as a 2003 version word document (use the drop down tab at the bottom of the save as window). Hoefully that should work as you can't open a 2007 doc with Word 2003 but you can do it vice versa


----------

